# [SOLVED] I need help buying parts/building new computer



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello, Neutral here.

I'm seeking assistance to build a new desktop computer (_both purchasing parts as well as advice on how to assemble the parts together_). This is the first time I have ever attempted it, and I wanted to ask experienced individuals and/or professionals so I know I'm doing this correctly. Especially considering I want the best machine that my budget can afford.

Here's some details I can provide if it helps:


My budget is ~$1,300-$1,500
I'm mainly using this computer for gaming.
I want to make sure this computer operates very well with modern high quality/performance games such as Skyrim, etc.
I may use this computer for video editing in the future.
I want this computer to support double monitors.
This computer should support disc burning (_I'm pretty sure this is a default feature now a days, though_).
While not required, it would be nice if this computer could go beyond 4 usb slots, maybe ~6 (_my current 5 year old vista one only has 4, and two are broken on it_).
While not absolutely required, it would also be nice if this computer can handle blu-ray discs.
Plenty of storage would also be nice if my budget can afford it, maybe a terabit+ or so.
I already have a nice monitor, keyboard, mouse, and speakers for this setup. All I require now is the computer itself and a second monitor.
There is a possibility (_but I can't guarantee it_) that my friend could get me a copy of Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit; otherwise I would like to purchase Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit for this computer.

Thank you for any assistance that anybody can provide to me, it's strongly appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

We've already done the work for you here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

Those are our recommended build guides that are all compatible and high quality parts inside.

Everything you need to build a new PC is in that first post.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> We've already done the work for you here:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, I wish I would of noticed this earlier. I'll make an edit or another post here if I have any additional questions.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

I'm here if you have any questions.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

It appears that the RAM is out of stock. Is this a discontinued product or is this going to be back in stock some time soon?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Which build are you looking at?


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Right now I'm looking at the 1,600 Intel one (_assuming I can afford it with taxes_). I may need to drop to the 1,200 one otherwise.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

The RAM is just currently sold out, it will be back soon. In the meantime this one will also work:

G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-1600C9D-8GAO - Newegg.com


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

I also want to ask about the DVD Drive this build comes with. What would be the Blu-Ray alternative to that product? I'm assuming this recommended one is only DVD compatible.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

G.Skill & Corsair are equally good RAM.
Your choice on a Blu-Ray drive but Blu-Ray offers no real advantage, that I have ever been able to see, over DVD.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

So I'm pretty much ready to purchase the computer. However, I have a few roadblocks.

The main reason why I can't purchase these parts right now is because Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit is running me another 100 bucks. It also looks like, according to this page, that there are currently some "limited time" savings for some of these parts (_mainly the case and the motherboard_). Apparently, the motherboard appears to only be discounted up until 11/11, in which case it will go down. My budget as of right now is $1,480.19. So I wanted to ask something.

I'm aware that Black Friday will be upon the horizon soon. Would it be possible to get these parts even cheaper than they are right now? Or is this going to be the cheapest I'll get them despite Black Friday.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Our link pricing should not contain any limited time offers or any after rebate prices. If they do, I apologize.
What will be the primary use of the PC? If it's for gaming, the $1200 or $1000 Intel build is more than fine. In fact, an i5 CPU is more than capable for gaming.
You could also look for a lower priced case. There are many CoolerMaster & some Anyec that are the same quality, and to me better looking, than the NZXT.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

I'm primarily using it for the following things:

- Gaming
- College
- Video Editing (eventually)
- Photoshop


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Serious video editing would warrant the i7.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

The build guide itself will show the original price without savings but Newegg always runs savings year around;


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

You might get some Black Friday specials but I would really doubt it would mean that much in savings to you.
I agree with Tyree also that there are much better looking less expensive Cooler Master cases and I also like Thermaltake. Antecs on special can be competitive but I am not thrilled with those anyway as often in the promos they take some real cheap shortcuts.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

I see. Thank you all for your advice. I have another question.

Will I be able to find Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit for any cheaper than it is now? On Newegg it's $100, on Amazon it's ~$90. But my relative is trying to convince to me that on Black Friday it'll be ~$60. I'm not going to lie, I think that's crazy talk, so I want to get it confirmed what a realistic pricing for Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit would be, IF it even got a Black Friday discount.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

That's not true. Windows is a key part of any computer hence the price never dropping.

You can get it on eBay for cheaper:

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Full 32 64 Bit SP1 Version CD and COA Brand New 882224883429 | eBay


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

That's not true Newegg and Tiger Direct always run specials on Windows and lately its been Windows 7. You probably can do better on ebay though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Newegg offers Windows 7 for $80 quite often and 8 for $100 on their daily and their 24-48-72 hr. specials.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Alright, thank you all for your assistance. I'm getting ready to purchase the parts + Windows and I will be able to build as soon as possible once they arrive. I'll make an edit or another post if I have any more questions.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Read the Mobo manual thoroughly "before" doing any assy. bench test to insure all components are working and you should have no problems.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

If you run into any issues, we are always here. 24/7 no less :grin:


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

I'm having an issue.

I got all the parts yesterday (_The 1600 intel build_) and I'm putting this together, and I'm having a problem trying to hook up the video card to the power supply. I'm not 100% sure what I'm doing or if I got all the parts needed to assemble it together. Can somebody help?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Which video card?


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

The one that comes with the recommended $1600 Intel Build from these forums:

EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-2771-KR GeForce GTX 770 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 SLI Support Video Card


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

I wanted to be sure you purchased what was in that build. That card takes a 6 pin and an 8 pin power plug from the psu but I am thinking it takes one or the other but I see nothing written that states that. Anything with the card stating what needs to be attached? Without seeing anything written I would say it takes both.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

I'm pretty positive it takes both, since each time I attempted to attach it to the power supply my monitor would give me the following message:

"Please power down and connect the PCIe power cable(s) for this graphics card"

Also, here are pictures of the instructions I got with it if this helps by any chance:

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w177/Neutral12/20131114_185642_zps75bbd0b3.jpg
http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w177/Neutral12/20131114_185740_zps7d19ea0d.jpg
http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w177/Neutral12/20131114_185711_zps2cb2ab80.jpg
http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w177/Neutral12/20131114_185719_zps7d43cef4.jpg

Sorry about the glare on a couple of these, it was either that or it being too dark.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Yes it shows both connected so should be. That card is huge so make sure it is fully in the slot and then both power plugs and you should be good to go.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Im not 100% sure what cords I'm supposed to be using for this. I'm pretty positive this is the issue considering every time I try to hook it up, it gives me that message I mentioned earlier.

Edit: Another thing that can happen is it won't even boot at all, regardless of the power button being pressed.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Make sure you have the 4 or 8 pin plug from the Psu into the board. Make sure all ram sticks are all the way in slot. Do you have risers off the base of the case that the motherboard screws into.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Risers? You mean parts that keep it from touching the case?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

"Risers" would be the brass standoffs that thread into the Mobo mounting plate to keep the Mobo from making contact with the mounting plate. Use one standoff, no more - no less, for every Mobo mounting hole.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Alright then well I have risers on my computer.

The problem with assembling the video card still remains though. I'm not 100% sure how to hook this up to the power supply and/or motherboard.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

The GPU goes into the PCI-E X16 slot. That is explained in the Mobo manual that you should have read thoroughly before installing any components.
The only connection required to the GPU are the power connectors (the info I find says one 8-pin and one 6-pin) from the PSU.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Just a side note:

Using the term "risers" can be confusing when referring to standoffs. Risers are cards used to change the orientation of add-on cards by 90 degrees. They are usually used in servers less than 4U, as full-height cards do not fit into smaller machines and thus need to be installed horizontally.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*



Tyree said:


> "Risers" would be the brass standoffs that thread into the Mobo mounting plate to keep the Mobo from making contact with the mounting plate.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Success! I managed to get the video card installed and it's absolutely phenomenal. Thank you so much! Although I'm not done just yet, there's more I need to ask, such as:

How do I install the solid state drive that comes with the $1600 intel build? That I can't seem to figure out yet.

Also, there's an adaptor that comes with the cooler master case which has 2 usb 3.0 ports. However, like the Solid State Drive, I can't quite seem to figure out how this is installed.

Aside from these two things I'm fully operational.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

You need an adapter to mount the 2.5" SSD into the 3.5" Hdd slot.

Newegg.com - SSD mounting adapter


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

The Usb 3.0 adapter is probably coming from the case and plugs into the motherboard so look at the schematic of the board. The 3.0 Usb ports on the board are built in so that's about the only thing this can be. As Tyree suggested you need an adapter mount to mount the SSD in the case.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Adapter: Don't need it. Only necessary if your motherboard does not have a USB 3.0 header (it does) or if you want your front 3.0 ports to only support 2.0.
Look in your motherboard owner's manual for the location of the 3.0 header near the lower right corner of the board. There should be cable coming from your front panel ports which will plug directly into it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Didn't mean to say adapter here I was referring to the front ports and a plug into the motherboard as you are.


----------



## Neutral12 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: I need help buying parts/building new computer*

Sorry for the long inconvenient wait, but I'm proud to say I have successfully installed my SSD into my computer. The USB Ports also appear to be working as well. Thanks so much for all the assistance!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------

